# pins question



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what does .029 .019 .010 mean what one would be brighter? Also what would be better out of these Base Options:
Rush
Vengeance
Ascent
SD - Stock
Dovetail 4 inch
Dovetail 6 inch


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> what does .029 .019 .010 mean what one would be brighter?


That would be the diameter of the pin. The bigger the pin, there is more surface area to gather light and make it brighter. The trade off to a brighter pin is that it has the potential to cover up more of your target.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > what does .029 .019 .010 mean what one would be brighter?
> ...


so is the bigger number the bigger pin ?


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the help


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Also...the bigger the pin the more it covers up what you're aiming at. Even though the .010 gather less light, I prefer them for a better aim. Aim small, miss small...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I know some people that have different sized pins, graduating to smaller from top to bottom. Up close, a bigger pin isn't as intrusive, but when your target is further away, it's smaller, so a smaller pin makes relative sense. 

Agreed. Aim small, miss small.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys for the help on this.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

with it being a black gold sight you are talking about I would go with the .010 size pins...their pins are very bright. for the base it kind of depends on quiver attachment, but I'd lean towards the 6" dovetail.
If you don't want your sight sticking out so far then I'd say the Vengeance base. Black Gold definitely has some quality products out there right now for the money!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks Stablebuck. here another question. so would you guys do the small one for close rang and then the next size up for you medium shots and then the big one for your farr away shots ?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> thanks Stablebuck. here another question. so would you guys do the small one for close rang and then the next size up for you medium shots and then the big one for your farr away shots ?


Exact opposite of what you just said. Larger pins for closer shots. Smaller pins for long shots. For me I have all my pins .010. I personally don't see the need for different sizes.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

I would not change sizes for different yardages. I use the .019 pins on my sureloc but I really like the .010 pins. They gather enough light out side in the early morning and late evning hours to be more than enough. The only time I have had trouble is indoor archery shoots where the lighting is bad.


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

Its all a preference on the size and number of pins...I just sighted in my new vengence 7 pin sight with the 6" dovetail. I used .29 for the top two pins .19 for the middle three and then .10 for the bottom two and alternated the pins Green to red with the fourth pin (my 50 yard pin) at Yellow I like it and i can also use my level for my 100 yard pin....not that i would recomend shooting out that far on a game animal


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

archeryobsession said:


> Its all a preference on the size and number of pins...I just sighted in my new vengence 7 pin sight with the 6" dovetail. I used .29 for the top two pins .19 for the middle three and then .10 for the bottom two and alternated the pins Green to red with the fourth pin (my 50 yard pin) at Yellow I like it and i can also use my level for my 100 yard pin....not that i would recomend shooting out that far on a game animal


im going to be having a three pin sight from goldblack.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> archeryobsession said:
> 
> 
> > Its all a preference on the size and number of pins...I just sighted in my new vengence 7 pin sight with the 6" dovetail. I used .29 for the top two pins .19 for the middle three and then .10 for the bottom two and alternated the pins Green to red with the fourth pin (my 50 yard pin) at Yellow I like it and i can also use my level for my 100 yard pin....not that i would recomend shooting out that far on a game animal
> ...


are you going with the 3-pin ascent???


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > archeryobsession said:
> ...


this is the one im going to get.

http://www.blackgoldsights.com/Bow_Sight_Ascent.aspx


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah get the base that allows for 3rd Axis adjustment...so in this case the dovetail base. Those guys at wilde arrow should be able to help you out with getting that adjusted...basically just come to full draw (with the adjustment loosened already), line up your pins with a vertical support beam or wall edge while standing about 10-15 feet away and aiming about 8-9 feet up the wall/beam. Your bubble should show level...if not then your 3rd Axis will need adjusting one way or the other until your pins line up and the bubble is level. Of course that's after the 1st and 2nd Axes have been double checked.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

i recommend the ascent slider, and how many pins depends on your preference. i shoot a 5 pin slider because i have it set at 20-30-40-50-60, in case i am at full draw and the animal keeps moving in or out before presenting a shot--that's your biggest advantage over a single pin. then you can slide the whole housing to shoot 100+ yards...nice for practicing....also some people will shoot animals out to 80 or so, and being able to dial into the exact yardage is nice. (lets not start a shot ethics debate, just making a point)

whatever option you decide, i recommend the dovetail base, as this way your sight will have 3rd axis adjusting ability, which is important for angled shots. i like .19 pins for my first four, and the bottom pin, my slider pin, .10 so it does not cover up too much of the target at 60 to 100 yards


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys for all of this info on this. it alot of info and it helping me out. No worries I wont be shooting at any game pass 60 or so. the longer shots are just for fun on 3-d ranges and shoots.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I would recommend the dove tail as well but if you are looking to save a little cash you can get the ascent with the vengance base, that will give you 3rd axis adjustment but save you a little cash. Just an option. I have an ascent on one of my bows, it is a killer site and Montana Black Gold has awesome customer service! I would also recommend the .10 pin as your adjustable pin. I have 3 pins 2 .19 and a .10, and they are bright!! You will be happy with it. Just dont use it to beat me on the 3d course  :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

GSLHonker said:


> I would recommend the dove tail as well but if you are looking to save a little cash you can get the ascent with the vengance base, that will give you 3rd axis adjustment but save you a little cash. Just an option. I have an ascent on one of my bows, it is a killer site and Montana Black Gold has awesome customer service! I would also recommend the .10 pin as your adjustable pin. I have 3 pins 2 .19 and a .10, and they are bright!! You will be happy with it. Just dont use it to beat me on the 3d course  :mrgreen:


thanks for the help guys. You dont have to worry about that. it not getting bought this year. Im thinking for next year if I get a new bow.


----------

